
A Detailed Look at RFC 8446 (a.k.a. TLS 1.3) - jgrahamc
https://blog.cloudflare.com/rfc-8446-aka-tls-1-3/?13
======
okket
Previously submitted (without the additional "?13" at the end of the URL):

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17737777](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17737777)

